
US whistleblower dropped from speaking at Melbourne cybersecurity conference - peterkelly
https://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2019-10-08/us-whistleblower-speech-cancelled-at-cybersecurity-conference/11581986
======
NotSammyHagar
so can someone provide an explanation about why this happened? this seems to
have nothing to do with australia's "we can force devs to rootkit their
software" thing.

